# Dog-based food poisoning?



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

On New Years Eve, My Golden Labrodor decided it would be a good idea to rip open a rubbish bag containing rotten meat (from the previous Christmas week) and other things. To my knowledge he had eaten some of the meat before I caught on to what he was doing. Too bad the binmen hadn't came to collect the Rubbish. :devil:

From yesterday, untill present he hasn't been at all hiself, been slow and sluggish and breaking wind quite often. He vomited last night a few times, and has vomited today several times and urinated on the kitchen floor. (unusual for him) He also vomited earlier today some flemish, throthy kind of liquid. and has just vomited recently (within 5 minutes of typing this).

Could this be some sort of poisoning from the de-composing meat? (turkey, Pork etc)

Please let me know ASAP.

I am going to be keeping a very close eye on him throughout the night, and if no improvement by morning, or if he deteriates in the night we'll be taking him to the Vet in the morning.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

tbh if you are going to have to pay out of hours anyway (with it being sunday!)I would get hm down there now........if the meat was rotten and full of bacteria it is now in his system and could be causing all sorts of problems........they can go down hill very quickly


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

MSL said:


> tbh if you are going to have to pay out of hours anyway I would get hm down there now........if the meat was rotten and full of bacteria it is now in his system and could be causing all sorts of problems........


 
Thats what I said to do, but my mum seems to be hopeless.

Would he need medication?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest I'd be worried he's gotten worse than a little bit of gone-over meat (since THAT shouldn't make a healthy dog that ill) - maybe a cooked bone obstructing his gut, or he ate something along with the meat that's worse.

I'd call the emergency vet service now if he were my dog, but then I'd have called them after noticing the lethargy along with the vomiting yesterday.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Is he drinking? If not he needs to been seen tonight ideally. I generally find that stomach bugs clear within 24-48 hours so this definitely sounds more serious. I'm sorry I can't be mroe help, I've never experienced food poisoning. All the best with the poor chap x


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Thats what I said to do, but my mum seems to be hopeless.
> 
> Would he need medication?


As Ssthisto said.....just get him to a vet........if he has got an obstruction that doesnt get sorted he will die...my lab had an intassuseption as a pup and very nearly didn't make it......even if he has just had a bug he may need intravenous fluids to get re-hydrated........the price will be the same tommorrow as it is tonight and a few hours cold make all the difference.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

MSL said:


> As Ssthisto said.....just get him to a vet........if he has got an obstruction that doesnt get sorted he will die...my lab had an intassuseption as a pup and very nearly didn't make it......even if he has just had a bug he may need intravenous fluids to get re-hydrated........*the price will be the same tommorrow as it is tonight* and a few hours cold make all the difference.


 
Only if you go to an OOH vet on sunday - there are Companion Care Branches in Southampton and Fareham who will be open as usual 10-4, or possibly 10.30-4.30. Not saying that the dog doesn't need to be seen now - it probably does.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

*Please consult a vet ASAP. Some of these symptoms are also symptoms of GDV aka Bloat. *

Although some breeds are more likely to get it than others, it does affect other breeds. A friend who is a vet-tech working in out-of-hours emergency has seen it in many breeds over the last few months including 3 in one day. Bloat is the second biggest killer of dogs after cancer and is on the rise.
Beating Bloat

Better safe than sorry.... I know it will cost a lot for out of hours, but I feel it needs to be checked out. Call the vet for advice first?

Edit - just seen where you are - Vets Now probably covers your area and that's where my friend works!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

vets for pets in thornhill is open 7 days too. 9-11 sundays i think
02380 463646

sorry PETVET


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

I really hope it is just a stomach upset, but just in case, & for the benefit of others reading this:

*GDV Symptoms*

_Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following, according to the links below. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right.


Attempts to vomit (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-30 minutes
This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as the "hallmark symptom"

"Unsuccessful vomiting" means either nothing comes up or possibly just foam and/or mucous comes up 
 Doesn't act like usual self
Perhaps the earliest warning sign and may be the only sign that almost always occurs
We've had several reports that dogs who bloated asked to go outside in the middle of the night. If this is combined with frequent attempts to vomit, and if your dog doesn't typically ask to go outside in the middle of the night, bloat is a very real possibility. 

Significant anxiety and restlessness
One of the earliest warning signs and seems fairly typical

"Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance
This seems to occur fairly frequently

Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the tummy
Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's tummy. If your dog shows any bloat symptoms, you may want to try this immediately. 

Bloated abdomen that may feel tight (like a drum)
Despite the term "bloat," many times this symptom never occurs or is not apparent

Pale or off-color gums
Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages
 
Coughing
 Unproductive gagging
 Heavy salivating or drooling
 Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous
 Unproductive attempts to defecate
 Whining
 Pacing
 Licking the air
 Seeking a hiding place
 Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort
 May refuse to lie down or even sit down
 May stand spread-legged
 May curl up in a ball or go into a praying or crouched position
 May attempt to eat small stones and twigs
 Drinking excessively
 Heavy or rapid panting
 Shallow breathing
 Cold mouth membranes
 Apparent weakness; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance
Especially in advanced stage

Accelerated heartbeat
Heart rate increases as bloating progresses

Weak pulse
 Collapse
_


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

temeraire said:


> I really hope it is just a stomach upset, but just in case, & for the benefit of others reading this:
> 
> *GDV Symptoms*
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou. - Calling the Vet now...Some of these symptoms youve posted seem to be the case, He has had successful vomiting etc. He has been drinking excessively


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Thankyou. - Calling the Vet now...Some of these symptoms youve posted seem to be the case, He has had successful vomiting etc. He has been drinking excessively


Hope he's ok. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi 

I really do think that you should seek a vet asap....so they can determine what's needed and possible fluids.

Please keep us posted and hope pooch gets better soon xxx

Jingle Bells


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Best wishes, hoping for the best - at least you can rest easy if it's checked out


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

temeraire said:


> Best wishes, hoping for the best - at least you can rest easy if it's checked out


 
My stress levels are rising...Just heard him gagging, I see no signs of vomit. And my f:censor:ing mother is seeing to her beloved newborn twins. :devil:...."Wait a minute, wait a minute" is all I get.

She needs to hurry up and phone them.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Could you not phone for her? Tortion is very serious and literally every second can be crucial for your dog's survival, I really hope that's not what it is. Fingers crossed for your pooch


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

cpiggott22 said:


> Could you not phone for her? Tortion is very serious and literally every second can be crucial for your dog's survival, I really hope that's not what it is. Fingers crossed for your pooch


 
Just called them...They say get him down there, Everyone whod be willing to drive him there that I know of has been drinking and wouldnt risk getting pulled over, and my mum. nor I can drive. Theres young children in the house who need someone to keep watch, and I, being 16 can't sign any paperwork.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Where in Soton are you?

edit what vet are you with aswell?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

This dog should have been at the vets days not hours ago. Please, please just get a taxi. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but you can't know that for sure.

What a worrying thread. Get her to the vets. There must be something you can do.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> Where in Soton are you?
> 
> edit what vet are you with aswell?


 
Bitterne...Beach House Vetinary Surgery.

Mum said "I don't have the £135 upfront"....Well WTF?! Can that be paid later?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

your usual vet will have number of 'vetcall' who have animal ambulance if needs be. 
Call a cab...get vetcall out...knock a neighbour...get that dog the vets


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> your usual vet will have number of 'vetcall' who have animal ambulance if needs be.
> Call a cab...get vetcall out...knock a neighbour...get that dog the vets


Spot on! doing that now. Thankyou


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Bitterne...Beach House Vetinary Surgery.
> 
> Mum said "I don't have the £135 upfront"....Well WTF?! Can that be paid later?


Well in certain circumstances they may let you pay later...
credit card? borrow it? beech house are pretty good they have vetcall 
Beech House Veterinary Centre
tells you all about it on their site, im with them too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Bitterne...Beach House Vetinary Surgery.
> 
> Mum said "I don't have the £135 upfront"....Well WTF?! Can that be paid later?


 
well its gonna cost you a hell of alot more than that if it is torsion 

cost me just short of £1000 to have my dog treated when she got bloat


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> Well in certain circumstances they may let you pay later...
> credit card? borrow it? beech house are pretty good they have vetcall
> Beech House Veterinary Centre
> tells you all about it on their site, im with them too.


 
Got a number for the animal ambulance, unavailable...Gonna try again in 5 minutes.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Try Vets Now
Find emergency vet, pet advice and veterinary jobs at Vets Now
I don;tv know if they cover your area or not, but they do cover Fareham & Portsmouth.


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

the majority of vets send out a bill, just explain that you dont have the money today and im sure it will be ok all the best hope everything goes well


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Any news on the poor dog? Did you manage to get him to the vets? 
Fingers crossed everything went ok with him :-/


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd like to know that too! Didn't contribute because there was nothing I had to say other than had already been said.

Just hoping the dog is OK.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds possibly more likely to be something stuck in his gut, considering he raided the meat leftovers (presumably bones?) in the bin.

I do hope he's ok, fingers crossed he's feeling much better soon. It might be worth talking to your mum about the benefits of insurance (obviously that wont cover this though), as vets bills are often much more than just £100ish, they can run into the thousands.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Sounds possibly more likely to be something stuck in his gut, considering he raided the meat leftovers (presumably bones?) in the bin.


Yes, so thought my friend (Vets Now) when I spoke to him. I do hope the doglet is ok and hope there's an update soon.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

We couldn't get incontact with the Animal Ambulance, and being a Saturday night/Early hours of Sunday Bitterne Cabs were extremely busy.

I stayed up all night untill about 8oclock with him, he had only vomited twice in the night, and both had colouration as to normal vomit.

His condition seems to have improved today, he seems a lot happier and his breathing rate has gone down dramatically...He is less lethargic and more active than he was, but not 100%. He is walking a lot faster, and not just standing there stareing into space as he was, I think he's going back to normal. - As far as I know, he hasn't vomited at all sinse I went to bed (at 8:30am).

Could this had of just been a stomach bug?

Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No offense meant, but he needs to see a vet. We cant tell you what's wrong with him, we cant see him, we aren't vets, and we cant diagnose based on some forum posts. The only way you'll find out what is/was wrong with him is to get him checked over. It's been days now!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> We couldn't get incontact with the Animal Ambulance, and being a Saturday night/Early hours of Sunday Bitterne Cabs were extremely busy.
> 
> I stayed up all night untill about 8oclock with him, he had only vomited twice in the night, and both had colouration as to normal vomit.
> 
> ...


 
So you never bothered to take your sick dog to the vets?!!!

After everything that was said YOU chose to make the dog suffer!!!!!!!!

This is what I get sick of.
You do know that forcing a dog to suffer, wether YOU sat up all night or not, is a criminal offence! 
So you waited all night to see irf your dog would drop dead and save you a vet bill! Thats all you have done, forced suffering!!! 
People like you should not have any pets at all! You can't afford vet fees. you can't be bothered to take to the vet. You shouldn't have a dog.
Bet, judging by the attitude towards spending money on the poor dog, that it has never been vaccinated, wormed or Flea treated either.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> So you never bothered to take your sick dog to the vets?!!!
> 
> After everything that was said YOU chose to make the dog suffer!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
i have to agree 100% with laura 

its a blooming good job it wasnt bloat as your dog would definately not still be alive now !!!!

i guess you failed to read the bit on the info given to you the time span you have to treat a dog with bloat


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Can we all remember the OP is a KID?! :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> His condition seems to have improved today, he seems a lot happier and his breathing rate has gone down dramatically...He is less lethargic and more active than he was, but not 100%. He is walking a lot faster, and not just standing there stareing into space as he was, I think he's going back to normal. - As far as I know, he hasn't vomited at all sinse I went to bed (at 8:30am).


I agree with everyone else, but accept the fact that it wasn't your decision totally to make, but your mother should be ashamed of herself for not doing anything about this dog and maybe you should tell your mother to read this thread!

He's not 'normal' yet, he's still behaving out of character, so whatever was wrong isn't right yet and so he should still be checked over by a vet in case it was an obstruction that has maybe moved into a positon that is more comfortable for him, but it could still be there!

ETA: We cross posted there L4L but I've mentioned that too, because it wasn't her responsibility.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can we all remember the OP is a KID?! :bash:


 
Oh well in that case its his parents responsibility to take the family pet to be seen to


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

In that case because she is 16, it's perfectly ok that the dog has suffered then? 

Sorry but when I was 16, I still took my own animals to the vets. Wether it be by lift, taxi or bus. I still went! 

And yes, her mum should be ashamed aswell as being prosicuted under the animal welfare act for denying the dog of vet treatment.
Even if the dog still dies, they can still be prosicuted for it.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE AS TO WHY THE DOG NEVER SAW A VET! NONE!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> In that case because she is 16, it's perfectly ok that the dog has suffered then?
> 
> Sorry but when I was 16, I still took my own animals to the vets. Wether it be by lift, taxi or bus. I still went!
> 
> ...


Where on earth did I say it was OK that the dog suffered?! Unfortunately, not all teenagers are rich to their eye balls, if the OP hasn't got the money or ability to get the dog to the vet and pay the vet bill, how on earth is s/he supposed to get the dog to the vet?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Where on earth did I say it was OK that the dog suffered?! Unfortunately, not all teenagers are rich to their eye balls, if the OP hasn't got the money or ability to get the dog to the vet and pay the vet bill, how on earth is s/he supposed to get the dog to the vet?


 
Yes, Cause courts take that into account when they are doing you for cruelty don't they? No, they don't.
If you have any pet, YOU, as the owner have the responsibility to that animal, if it becomes ill.

I'm sure if anything was wrong with the twins, she wouldn't leave them to suffer. So why do so with the dog.

My view will not change. The dog was left to suffer.

And no, I was not a rich Teenager! I'm the eldest of 6 kids. 
However, all my jobs I did, my money went on my animals. 
Vet fees were always paid (Weekly if it was a big bill.) as even as a child, I knew what the responsibility was that I had in caring for my pets. I ran a Rabbit Rescue from 12 years old! And I paid all vet fees myself.


Here, I don't think it is about money, I think it's more 'Couldn't be bothered' and would have been easier if the dog had died in their eyes as would have ment not having to shell out cash or time on it.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have to agree. I didn't post as much the other night because getting the dog to the vets was the important thing.

But that dog should have been seen way before the OP even posted. And all that followed were excuses. I don't blame the OP but the mother's behaviour was disgusting and if that dog had died she should have been prosecuted. 

If you are not prepared to, or able to pay for vets bills you should not have a dog, or any other animal.

The dog STILL needs to go to the vets. There is no guarantee that it was just a 'tummy bug'.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> judging by the attitude towards spending money on the poor dog, that it has never been vaccinated, wormed or Flea treated either.


 
Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but post it in the correct manner. Making assumptions such as this makes you wrong. YES, He's been vaccinated, YES, He's wormed regularly and YES he's Flea treated regularly.

Making excuses? I don't think so! -The reasons I posted were as correct and realistic as one can get....Don't make false accusations of something when you have NO IDEA whether you'd be in that situation or not. He is under the vet, and has been sinse he was a Puppy. - He's already had surgery a few years back, and treatment in the past. Every other time he;s been taken ill, he's been taken to the vets and treated. That was the first time the circumstances were different, and he will be seeing a vet shortly to be given the all-clear. I understand it was a risk, and I wasn't at all happy about it and tried everything I could. - My mums decisions weren't great, and we argued for a long time about it.

And slating her on this thread has also irritated me...If you have negetive things to say about somebody you don't even know, then atleast send it in a PM and not on this thread! :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Viperlover, I hate to say it, but I am not sure how the circumstances being "different" makes any difference to the DOG.

My dad's prize Gordon Setter, a 14-year-old boy, started showing signs of suffering on Christmas Day back when I was about sixteen. Same symptoms as your dog. My dad took Lucky to the vet ON CHRISTMAS DAY. He left me in charge of my little brother, who wasn't awake yet.

What dad didn't know until several days later is that I went out to check on my beloved and elderly pet rabbit Mirage just after he left and found her dead. I buried her before Dad got home so that when he and Lucky got back it wouldn't ruin his Christmas.

Lucky didn't get to come home. He didn't survive the surgery to resolve the bloat. That was Christmas day - and my dad still made sure that the dog got the care he needed, despite the cost and the inconvenience.

To be honest, it BOTHERS me that your poor yellow Labrador has had to suffer for THREE DAYS, whether or not it was "the holiday season". Your mum has a duty of care to the animals in her home, legally and morally, and that duty of care includes ensuring that appropriate vet care is sought in a timely manner.

You knew the dog was ill on New Year's Day - so why didn't your mum book a vet appointment first thing in the morning on January 2nd?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but post it in the correct manner. Making assumptions such as this makes you wrong. YES, He's been vaccinated, YES, He's wormed regularly and YES he's Flea treated regularly.
> 
> Making excuses? I don't think so! -The reasons I posted were as correct and realistic as one can get....Don't make false accusations of something when you have NO IDEA whether you'd be in that situation or not. He is under the vet, and has been sinse he was a Puppy. - He's already had surgery a few years back, and treatment in the past. Every other time he;s been taken ill, he's been taken to the vets and treated. That was the first time the circumstances were different, and he will be seeing a vet shortly to be given the all-clear. I understand it was a risk, and I wasn't at all happy about it and tried everything I could. - My mums decisions weren't great, and we argued for a long time about it.
> 
> And slating her on this thread has also irritated me...If you have negetive things to say about somebody you don't even know, then atleast send it in a PM and not on this thread! :bash:


 
Aweeee! Bless poor you. You and your family letting your dog suffer and refusing vet treatment and you want people on a pet forum to be nice to you? TOUGH!!!
You and your family REFUSED to take the dog to the vet! Nothing you can say will take away the fact that you couldn't be bothered!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Aweeee! Bless poor you. You and your family letting your dog suffer and refusing vet treatment and you want people on a pet forum to be nice to you? TOUGH!!!
> You and your family REFUSED to take the dog to the vet! Nothing you can say will take away the fact that you couldn't be bothered!


I refused? SHUT UP! I never refused. :censor:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> I refused? SHUT UP! I never refused. :censor:


 
Did the dog ever see a vet then?
Or were you lying when you said you hadn't gone?


----------

